# Elektronikas pamati >  Līmeņa indikātors.

## BLOW

Labdien es te esmu nedaudz iedzīts sprukās un nezinu kā no tām tikt laukā.  ::  
Tātad man te tika uzcepta šāda shēmiņa....
http://www.eleccircuit.com/audio-vu-meter-by-lm324/
Un lieta tāda impulsa ieeju ņemam no čipampa izejas  ::  , bet barošanu no baterijas. Tad vis strādā.  ::  Bet ja es barošanu (gaismenei) paņemu no pastiprinātāja barošanas tad man sit laukā pastiprinātāja izeju un man nav nejasmas kapēc? Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt un izskaidrot kas te par broblēmu?

----------


## kaspich

1. sheema galiigaa DIRSAA.
2. uz iesaceeju topiku. luudzu  ::  luudzu, luudzu  :: 

afftor - kaa, domaa, cit var uzmineet, akads Tev tas chipamps? kaada baroshan [1, 2 polaara], kaada izejas - parasta/tilts???
cik taa baroshana?

tak ieliec preciizu info.

----------


## arnis

un ar shitik prastu sheemu netiek galaa cilveeks, kursh defineeja, ka taisa nez tur kaadus super jaudiigos ampus ??? 
BLOW-- welkomeets atgriezties , jaukuli  ::  
Sit aaraa izeju  ::  Labs  ::  
A mosh ieeju ? A mosh vidu ? kaapeec izeju ? Ko noziimee sit aaraa izeju ?  ::

----------


## kaspich

sheit, kaa izskataas, ir virkne 'specu'  ::  
bet, trakaakais, ka [cik noprotu] vuzos ir samaciijushies muldeet neparko, respektivi - tik nekonkreti, ka.. pirmajaa briidii i nav skaidrs, vai cilveeks vnk iztiekties nemaak, vai zaali uzpiipeejis, vai jau aizsteidzies kaut kur taalaak..  ::

----------


## marizo

Šis strādā.

----------


## kaspich

> Šis strādā.


 ticam. ir miljons sheemu, aks straadaa. tagad ko - nevis noskaidrot situaaciju, bet - buuveet jaunu sheemu?  :: 

BLOW, ja klausisi, kaa saku, indikators spiidees 4563.6 reizes labaak  ::

----------


## arnis

jaataisa kaada sheema uz LM3915. taas mikrenes straadaa, un arii sheemas vienkaarshas. tik netaa jaapameklee sheemas. Man taadas savulaik bija kaudziites, tieshi pie ampa izejaam, neko neSit aaraa
re, kameer gudroju atbildi, pasaule jau pamainiijusies  ::

----------


## kaspich

> jaataisa kaada sheema uz LM3915. taas mikrenes straadaa, un arii sheemas vienkaarshas. tik netaa jaapameklee sheemas. Man taadas savulaik bija kaudziites, tieshi pie ampa izejaam, neko neSit aaraa


 nee, nu te cilveks vnk tupa vieno abus indikatora ieejas galus pie ampa izejas [kur ir vai nu viduspunkts, vai tilta izeja], un ir tik apdaavinaats, ka nesaprot, ka laizh vsu uz iiso.
bet, tas veel butu siikums. to indikatoru buuveejis PILNIIGS mudaks.

----------


## BLOW

Tas jau par tiem lielajiem ampiem tik tāds joks bija, es tik gribēju zināt cik sarežģiti tas vis ir un ieraugot tās shemas sapratu ka līdz tam man vel jāmācās kādi gadi 20.  :: 

Bet nu pie lietas Nu čipamps ir uz HA 13119 mikrenes ( mašīnas maģis) barošanas spriegums saprotams ka 12V bet atsevišķi indikātoram ir ar krenku atdalīti 9V  :: 
Nu kā lai to sišanu laukā apraksta.. Nu kad ķēde ir ieslēkta un indikātora signāla ieejas vadus liekam pie ampa izejas (kurai jau ir pieslēkts skaļrunis) tad skaņa apklust noņemot vadus pēc brītiņa parādās. Nu apmēram tā cerams ka doma ir skaidra. Un tur ir tā sāls ka es nezinu kapēc tas tā notiek.  ::

----------


## marizo

Diezi vai noskaidrosim situāciju, kamēr autors nepastāstīs konkrētas detaļas.
Pēc tās sh. sanāk - audio ieejas "+" tiek savienots ar barošanas "U+".

----------


## tornislv

Vai tik vaina nebūs tekstā 


> *ieejas VADUS*


 ? Indikatoram ir viens ieejas vads un viss...

----------


## kaspich

afftor, luuk pirmaa izmainja.
un tam mudakam, kas to shemu ielicis, aizraksti vinja diagnozi  :: 
sho spesi implementeet?

----------


## kaspich

> Vai tik vaina nebūs tekstā 
> 
> 
> 
> *ieejas VADUS*
> 
> 
>  ? Indikatoram ir viens ieejas vads un viss...


 nu ja nu. skaljrunja - vadu, kas ir vai nu baroshanas viduspunkts vai tilta izeja, vinsjh met uz baroshanas miinusu  ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tas jau par tiem lielajiem ampiem tik tāds joks bija, es tik gribēju zināt cik sarežģiti tas vis ir un ieraugot tās shemas sapratu ka līdz tam man vel jāmācās kādi gadi 20. 
> 
> Bet nu pie lietas Nu čipamps ir uz HA 13119 mikrenes ( mašīnas maģis) barošanas spriegums saprotams ka 12V bet atsevišķi indikātoram ir ar krenku atdalīti 9V 
> Nu kā lai to sišanu laukā apraksta.. Nu kad ķēde ir ieslēkta un indikātora signāla ieejas vadus liekam pie ampa izejas (kurai jau ir pieslēkts skaļrunis) tad skaņa apklust noņemot vadus pēc brītiņa parādās. Nu apmēram tā cerams ka doma ir skaidra. Un tur ir tā sāls ka es nezinu kapēc tas tā notiek.


 
mjaa.. iesleeKta..

taatad:
1. manas bildiites upgrade
2. indikatora audio minus ieeju NEIZMANTO [atstaaj nepiesleeKtu]

----------


## BLOW

Kaspich diodi starpa esmu mēģinājis likt un pretestību tur starpa nevar likt jo tad ir pārāk mazs signāla ieejas limēnis indikātorā, par kontensātoru nezinu būs jāpamēģina. Indikātora audio mīnusu nedrīkst nepieslēkt jo tad tur nekas nestrādā.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich diodi starpa esmu mēģinājis likt un pretestību tur starpa nevar likt jo tad ir pārāk mazs signāla ieejas limēnis indikātorā, par kontensātoru nezinu būs jāpamēģina. Indikātora audio mīnusu nedrīkst nepieslēkt jo tad tur nekas nestrādā.


 ko Tu te muldi!

peec shii texta ir skaidrs, ka Tu NESAPROTI, kaa tur viss darbojas! muti ciet, lodaamuru rokaa! dod zinju, kad buusi salodejis!!!!!

----------


## BLOW

vis tika salodēts izmeģināts rezūltāts negatīvs.  ::

----------


## kaspich

kad to buusi salodejis:

1. indikatora baroshanas miinusu uz ampa baroshanas minusus
2. indikatora baroshanas plusu uz ampa baroshanas plusu
3. ampa izeju uz indikatora izvadu, KAS AIZIET UZ 33K pretestiibu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [labots]

indikatora audio IN PLUSS [peec sheemas] PALIEK GAISAAAAAAAA!!!!

----------


## kaspich

> vis tika salodēts izmeģināts rezūltāts negatīvs.


 
Tu riikojumu ko meegjianat sanjeemi? HU&!!!

dari kaa saku!  ::

----------


## marizo

Kaspich, apskaties, kurš tur uzzīmēts audio in +   !  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, apskaties, kurš tur uzzīmēts audio in +   !


 
AAAAAAAAAAAA irr  ::   ::   ::   :: 

yesss!

BLOW!! STOP otboi!

3. punktaa izeju savienot ar AUGSHEEJO izvadu [tas, kurs aiziet uz 33K pretestiibu]  ::   :: 

Marizo izglaaba BLOW ampu  ::

----------


## BLOW

tāpat nekas nenotiek apsalūta nulle

----------


## kaspich

> tur jau tas sviests tieši tā arī visu saliku ka tu rakstīji un nekas tur nesanāk un pac interesantākais ir tas ja barošanu indikātoram pārliek uz baterijām tad vis aiziet.


 1. tagad paarliec indikatoru uz baterijaam. straadaa SMUKAAK?????
2. salodee baroshanas taa, kaa rakstiits TAGAD [bija lazha, Marizo izglaaba visu Tavu/manu karjeru].

----------


## kaspich

> tāpat nekas nenotiek apsalūta nulle


 kas ir aPsAluuta 0??? amps aaraa rubaas? jeb skanja ir, tikai diodes nespiid?

----------


## BLOW

> tāpat nekas nenotiek apsalūta nulle
> 
> 
>  kas ir aPsAluuta 0??? amps aaraa rubaas? jeb skanja ir, tikai diodes nespiid?


 skaņa ir diodes nespīd.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> tāpat nekas nenotiek apsalūta nulle
> 
> 
>  kas ir aPsAluuta 0??? amps aaraa rubaas? jeb skanja ir, tikai diodes nespiid?
> 
> 
>  skaņa ir diodes nespīd.


 fantastiski. taagad tai 20K pretestiibai [kas ir sheemas apakshaa/labajaa pusee, un aiziet uz 1k..1k..1k.. virteni] paraleeli piemauc veel vienu taadu pashu!!!

----------


## BLOW

Diodes saka spīdēt tad kad iedeva riktīgu cuku bet sākās nākamie sū*# diodes iet pretējā virzienā un neraustās tākā vajag.  :: 
Jo redz kur tad tas signāls ieiet tur kur ieiet visos uzreiz mīnusos tas nekam neder bet man ienāca prātā a kā būtu ja no maiņrezistoru atslēktu no plusa (barošanas) un tur ielaistu + skaņai

----------


## tornislv

Jūs glābt var šis:
[attachment=0:34r1qjet]Group_Shot.jpg[/attachment:34r1qjet]

just kidding...

----------


## kaspich

> Diodes saka spīdēt tad kad iedeva riktīgu cuku bet sākās nākamie sū*# diodes iet pretējā virzienā un neraustās tākā vajag.


 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa, ibal, Tev tak polaritaate otradaak  ::   :: 

karoch, apgriez to sasodiito diodi otraadaak  ::  un tad veelreiz iestati pirmaas diodes iedegshanaas slieksni [vari paspeeleeties ar taam 20k pretestiibaam]

----------


## BLOW

> Diodes saka spīdēt tad kad iedeva riktīgu cuku bet sākās nākamie sū*# diodes iet pretējā virzienā un neraustās tākā vajag. 
> 
> 
>  
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa, ibal, Tev tak polaritaate otradaak  
> 
> karoch, apgriez to sasodiito diodi otraadaak  un tad veelreiz iestati pirmaas diodes iedegshanaas slieksni [vari paspeeleeties ar taam 20k pretestiibaam]


 Kļūda manā rakstā diodes vispār visas reizē raustās.  ::  Un es tiko atklāju jāķesē nost tas maiņrezistors no elektrības un pie tā jāslēdz signāla + un jāsamaina diodes otrādi un viss ir bumbās.  ::

----------


## marizo

Pēc pāris stundām sāksiet domāt par log skalu, mainīsiet 1k pret citiem? kamōn.

Tornislv, tie ir smuki, bet arī vajag vismaz dažas detaļas klāt, lai rādītu pīk vērtību.   ::

----------


## kaspich

::  Tu esi katastrofa..  :: 

visas reizee taapeec, ka Tev naak SPEECIIGS signaals, a diozhu level atskjiriba ir NIECIIGA [to nosaka tas 1k rezistors].
tas indikators BEIDZOT straadaa taa, kaa tam jaastraadaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BLOW

Labi kļudijos nekas tur nesanāk tik un tā tad kad noķeksē nost to poci tad indikātors paliek pārāk jūtīgs pret signālu. karoče dirs* ar visu shēmu.

----------


## kaspich

taatad.

1. skanju NEPADOD
2. iestati poci taa, lai tikko meegjina iedegties 1. LED
3. pakaapeniski palielini skanjumu. pie maza skanjuma raada SMUKI? super
4. aptuveni noskaidro, pie kaada skaljuma izpildaas p.3, un noskaidro, cik reizes max skaljums ir lielaaks
5. p.4 noskaidroto koefu izmanto, paarreekjinot 1K nominaalus, jeb pareizaak - izmainot to 20k un pocha staavokli. 

ja nerubii pat visu sho - met pie malas. ari Tornja risinaajumu nemeegjini - tur taapat vajag paaris detaljas salodet.

----------


## kaspich

> Labi kļudijos nekas tur nesanāk tik un tā tad kad noķeksē nost to poci tad indikātors paliek pārāk jūtīgs pret signālu.


 
ibal.. nee, viss, kaads veelas paarnjemt stafeti?  ::

----------


## BLOW

> taatad.
> 
> 1. skanju NEPADOD
> 2. iestati poci taa, lai tikko meegjina iedegties 1. LED
> 3. pakaapeniski palielini skanjumu. pie maza skanjuma raada SMUKI? super
> 4. aptuveni noskaidro, pie kaada skaljuma izpildaas p.3, un noskaidro, cik reizes max skaljums ir lielaaks
> 5. p.4 noskaidroto koefu izmanto, paarreekjinot 1K nominaalus, jeb pareizaak - izmainot to 20k un pocha staavokli. 
> 
> ja nerubii pat visu sho - met pie malas. ari Tornja risinaajumu nemeegjini - tur taapat vajag paaris detaljas salodet.


 poci grozot lampiņas i netaisās iedekties! Es nezinu kas tur pa sviestu Pamēģini šito uztaisīt mājās tad rēdzēsi ka tur ir pilnīga zapte.
Vai novelc proramu ''Circuit wizard '' un tur var izdarīt visu to virtuāli. ::

----------


## kaspich

> taatad.
> 
> 1. skanju NEPADOD
> 2. iestati poci taa, lai tikko meegjina iedegties 1. LED
> 3. pakaapeniski palielini skanjumu. pie maza skanjuma raada SMUKI? super
> 4. aptuveni noskaidro, pie kaada skaljuma izpildaas p.3, un noskaidro, cik reizes max skaljums ir lielaaks
> 5. p.4 noskaidroto koefu izmanto, paarreekjinot 1K nominaalus, jeb pareizaak - izmainot to 20k un pocha staavokli. 
> 
> ja nerubii pat visu sho - met pie malas. ari Tornja risinaajumu nemeegjini - tur taapat vajag paaris detaljas salodet.
> ...


 
vot, uztaisi circuit wizard.
iemet kaut elemntaru lietu - PRECIIZU sheemu, ko tagad esi sadariijis.
blajc, Tu rausti visu aiz visiem galiem, NEKO nerubiijot. es pat nerunaaju par to, ka mees nonaaktu pie testera piesleegshanas...


sore, esmu uzvilcies. man shii leita aiznjemtu 30 sekundes, te jaap*&*%&^%^*)(& 2h, un vel kas jaapieraada..

----------


## karloslv

nav taču pienākums naktī atbildēt uz lecīgu devītklasnieku postiem un nāvīgi uzvilkties  ::

----------


## kaspich

> nav taču pienākums naktī atbildēt uz lecīgu devītklasnieku postiem un nāvīgi uzvilkties


 nee, nu man zin kaa - likaas, sha - 1 siikums, un cilveks buus laimiigs.. ievilkaas..  :: 
ako, puscelaja pamest? es taa parasti nedaru.. ja ciinja, tad liidz galam!
blow - uzziimeeji? kur sheema?

----------


## BLOW

> nav taču pienākums naktī atbildēt uz lecīgu devītklasnieku postiem un nāvīgi uzvilkties 
> 
> 
>  nee, nu man zin kaa - likaas, sha - 1 siikums, un cilveks buus laimiigs.. ievilkaas.. 
> ako, puscelaja pamest? es taa parasti nedaru.. ja ciinja, tad liidz galam!
> blow - uzziimeeji? kur sheema?


 tullit vel augšuplādējas.

----------


## BLOW

šeku reku........ http://foto.inbox.lv/atis25/08-09-2008

šitaja shēmā ir izmantota analoga mikrene ar savadāku iekšējo izkārtojumu.

----------


## kaspich

> šeku reku........ http://foto.inbox.lv/atis25/08-09-2008
> 
> šitaja shēmā ir izmantota analoga mikrene ar savadāku iekšējo izkārtojumu.


 Tu ampu pieziimee klaat. prexiizi, kas/kaa piesleegts.


+ BLJAC, APTVER, KA SHEEMAAS PLUSS TIEK ZIIMEETS AUGSPUSEE, MIINUSS APAKSHAA. TU UZZIIMEE [TAAPAT KAA TAS DEBILS] IC BEZ IZVADU NUMERACIJAS, BATERIJAS BEZ POLARITAATES [VISMAZ 30% GADIIJUMU LOHI AR IISAKO ELEKTRODU APZIIMEE MIINUSU]..

UN IEMACIES RIKOTIES AR PAINT - SHEEMAA NEKO SASKATIIT NEVAR  :: 

PIEDEVAM, KUR IR TAAS DETALJAS, KOES TEV LIKU PIEZIIMEET KLAAT? NAH TU MAN TE TO SUUDU VEELREIZ ESI PAARZIIMEEJIS?

----------


## BLOW

šitaja shēmā ir izmantota analoga mikrene ar savadāku iekšējo izkārtojumu.[/quote]

Tu ampu pieziimee klaat. prexiizi, kas/kaa piesleegts.


+ BLJAC, APTVER, KA SHEEMAAS PLUSS TIEK ZIIMEETS AUGSPUSEE, MIINUSS APAKSHAA. TU UZZIIMEE [TAAPAT KAA TAS DEBILS] IC BEZ IZVADU NUMERACIJAS, BATERIJAS BEZ POLARITAATES [VISMAZ 30% GADIIJUMU LOHI AR IISAKO ELEKTRODU APZIIMEE MIINUSU]..

UN IEMACIES RIKOTIES AR PAINT - SHEEMAA NEKO SASKATIIT NEVAR  :: 

PIEDEVAM, KUR IR TAAS DETALJAS, KOES TEV LIKU PIEZIIMEET KLAAT? NAH TU MAN TE TO SUUDU VEELREIZ ESI PAARZIIMEEJIS?[/quote]

nu skaties tagad tā man ir pieslēkts tās tavas detaļas ieliekot neņem ļaunā bet nekas nemainās. http://content22-foto.inbox.lv/albums15 ... 008/10.jpg

----------


## kaspich

kameer viss nebuus izdariits taa, lai var saprast, es talak nekusteeshu.

----------


## BLOW

> kameer viss nebuus izdariits taa, lai var saprast, es talak nekusteeshu.


 Da vieglāk ir tev pašam šito izstrādāt un tad zināsi kas tur ir pa mēsliem. Visu es tev uzmīmēju kas un kā tā arī stāv uz galda un nestrādā. Un tagad izdomā nu kapē indikātora barošanu parslēdzot uz baterijām un visu pieslēdzot kā pamata shēmā vis strātā.

----------


## kaspich

> kameer viss nebuus izdariits taa, lai var saprast, es talak nekusteeshu.
> 
> 
>  Da vieglāk ir tev pašam šito izstrādāt un tad zināsi kas tur ir pa mēsliem. Visu es tev uzmīmēju kas un kā tā arī stāv uz galda un nestrādā. Un tagad izdomā nu kapē indikātora barošanu parslēdzot uz baterijām un visu pieslēdzot kā pamata shēmā vis strātā.


 
man tur nav jaadoma, man tas ir skaidrs 0.01 sekundee. domaa TU.

----------


## kaspich

shadi shema izskataas, ja to ziimee ne pokemoniski.

----------


## BLOW

> shadi shema izskataas, ja to ziimee ne pokemoniski.


 un tu saki ka šitā shema noteikti stradās vai ne.

Zin labāk būtu tu gajis par dakteri strādāt.

----------


## kaspich

pareizi salodeejot straadas, kaapeec ne? jeb circuit muhljator saka, ka nestraadaas?  :: 

probleemas ar veseliibu? taas arii es aarsteeju!  ::  tikai - ar prieksapmaksu!

----------


## BLOW

> pareizi salodeejot straadas, kaapeec ne? jeb circuit muhljator saka, ka nestraadaas? 
> 
> probleemas ar veseliibu? taas arii es aarsteeju!  tikai - ar prieksapmaksu!


 
Nu jaa tava shēmā es domāju ka ir vel grūtāk kautko saprast, es vel tagad nevaru atšifrēt kas tie par kvadrātiem un ATV ???  :: 


Un vel tev shemā ledi otrādi jo tā mikrene slēgā mīnusu nevis plusu. paskaties pamata shemā!!

----------


## kaspich

> pareizi salodeejot straadas, kaapeec ne? jeb circuit muhljator saka, ka nestraadaas? 
> 
> probleemas ar veseliibu? taas arii es aarsteeju!  tikai - ar prieksapmaksu!
> 
> 
>  
> Nu jaa tava shēmā es domāju ka ir vel grūtāk kautko saprast, es vel tagad nevaru atšifrēt kas tie par kvadrātiem un ATV ??? 
> 
> 
> Un vel tev shemā ledi otrādi jo tā mikrene slēgā mīnusu nevis plusu. paskaties pamata shemā!!


 AMP = amps. un izvads labaja pusee ir taa izeja.
striipinjas ir celinji.
taisnstuuriishi - pretestiibas.

jaa, led polaritaate ir nomainita uz logjisku,taapat kaa baroshanas izvietojums, taapat kaa amplitude detektors, taapat kaa korekti tresholdi.

----------


## tornislv

> ... tā mikrene slēgā mīnusu nevis plusu.


 Šo es ielikšu zelta graudu apcirkņos...

bet vispār shēma - vaimanuvai. "Ispoļzovanije područnyh detaiļei v ņeštatnyh režimah dļa polučenija rezuļtata, kak prikazal tovarišč major"

----------


## Isegrim

> tāpat nekas nenotiek apsalūta nulle


 Ka tavu māti, kas par topiku!   ::   Laikam nekad nesapratīšu tos jaunuļus. Patiesībā vajadzība pēc tādas indikācijas uz pastiprinātāja ir "apsalūta nulle". Manā saimniecībā ir vairāki pastiprinātāji, bet šādas muļķības nav nevienam. Indicēts tiek _standby/power on_ un vēl ieeju selektora pozīcija dažiem eksemplāriem. Te laikam darīšana ar kompleksiem - krāniņš par īsu vai taml., jo praktiskas jēgas no zibināšanas nekādas (guļamistabā man ir SONY minisistēma (ar presetu uz 103,7 MHz), ko šad tad pirms miega paklausīties, tad lūk, tai, par nelaimi, ir neatslēdzams displejs ar kaut kādu spektra analizatoru. Ļoti kaitinošs pasākums - aizlīmēju ciet, lai nezib gar acīm). Atcerējos pirmsLEDus laikmetu - viens žīds, _tumbu_ būvēdams, lūdza sagādāt krāsainas "actiņas" t.s. komutatoru lampiņām: ja haču postaviķ na tumbu, i šob oņi u meņa goreļi!   ::  _Sorry_ par _offtopic_...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Labdien es te esmu nedaudz iedzīts sprukās un nezinu kā no tām tikt laukā.  
> Tātad man te tika uzcepta šāda shēmiņa....
> http://www.eleccircuit.com/audio-vu-meter-by-lm324/
> Un lieta tāda impulsa ieeju ņemam no čipampa izejas  , bet barošanu no baterijas. Tad vis strādā.  Bet ja es barošanu (gaismenei) paņemu no pastiprinātāja barošanas tad man sit laukā pastiprinātāja izeju un man nav nejasmas kapēc? Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt un izskaidrot kas te par broblēmu?


 vis kaartiibaa, tikai kad tu baroji sheemu no pastiprinaataaja baroshanas kjeedeem, piesleedzi liimenja indikatora ABAS IEEJAS pie pastiprinaataaja audio izejas un rezultaataa radaas iisais jo viena ieeja saistiita ar baroshanas kjeedi... tad kad tu to visu sleedz pie pastuuza, pie pastuza audio izejas sleedz tikai 1 vadu, kas iet uz op ampu caur rezistoriem.... otrs nav jaasleedz, jo savienojums izveidojas caur baroshanas kjeedeem

----------


## kaspich

Ingus, FAIL.

1. laikam, nepamaniiji, ka ampa izejaa ir DC komponente
2. laikam, nepamaniji, ka tam 'indiaktoram' pat signaala detektors nav.. gaazh AC iekshaa komparatoros.. es varu iedomaaties, ka tas $uuds 'raada'..

bet, peec buutiibas.
ok, to, ka smuki spiid, es saprotu. shii ir lieta, kas smuki izskataas, iesaacejam - samoje to.
trakaak ir, ka cilveeks panjeemis shemu, kur nejeedz NEKO. vinjsh neredz, ka vads taisa iiso, vinjam nav NE MAZAAKAAS nojeegas, kaa tas straada.
bet, vinjsh ir gatavs BAKSTIITIES, kur vien var. atvienot poci, atvienot veel kaut ko.. 
preciizi sekot instrukcijaam - da kuda.. suuta vel sheemu simuleet  ::   ::   :: 

shis kadrs tuvojas mu&aku blacklistam..

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Varbut jau ne pa temu, bet - nevar tak atstat diodes baroties no akumulatora un slegt klat vienu pastuza izeju kaut kadai ieejai, nepiesaistot otru kaut vai pie zemes. Vai - ja viena jau ir piesaistita pie zemes/+ (defaulta), tad jasledzas klat pie otras.

Tajos pastuzos tacu impulsnieki stav...
Beefs

----------


## osscar

kāds impulsnieks,  tā  tak arhaiska  5w mikrene ar 12V barošanu....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

FAIL  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, sakuma es nolazhojos [sore, nu, nenaaca praataa, ka tas ambaalis uzziimeejis to shemu ar kaajaam gaisaa, nepaskatijos], peec otraas detaljas ielodeeshanas aftora speejas beidzaas.. shis pilsonis pec manas dr.Pimpauskas diagnozes nebuus elektronshiks. pilniigs pretstats tam, kaadam vajadzeetu buut.. :P 
tagad ir 2 varianti:
a) vinjsh salodees manu shemu un buus laimiigs
b) to neizdariis, jo pacietiiba/energjija buus beigusies
c) [tas nenotiks] sapratis, kaa viss darbojas, apmetiis OPamiem ieejas otraadi [sheemaa], apmetiis LED otraadi [kaa sekas], un ieraudziis, ka sheema par 99% kljuust iidziiga saakotneejai  ::

----------


## osscar

Nē nu es saprotu, ka šis biedrs sāka ar 1kW plāniem, bet noslēgums bija mikrene ar 5w  pie 10% kropļiem un nepiešķilts indikators. Ir 2 ceļi-mest lodāmuru krūmos vai arī mācīties - salodēt kādu multivibratora kitu vai ko tādu...ar indikatoru jams galā netiks  ::  


P.s. Gan jau arī paspēšu sakrist uz nerviem ar vienu savu mazo dizaina elementu- Led bar trmometru - LM335 + kaskāde lm3914 mikrenēm kuras kaut kur ceļo no honkongas  ::  Būs jautājumi vērsīšos pie guru.

----------


## Mosfet

Kaspich Tevi patiešam var apbrīnot patiesi par uzņemību cīņā ar jauniem lodētājiem un viņu gara darbiem. Man personīgi vienmēr rada izbrīnu kur var tik stulbas, kretīniskas shēmas izgudrot un pie tam vēl tik vienkārši izplatīt un vienmēr būs kaudze ar nevisai gudriem cilvēkiem kas tās kopēs.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich Tevi patiešam var apbrīnot patiesi par uzņemību cīņā ar jauniem lodētājiem un viņu gara darbiem. Man personīgi vienmēr rada izbrīnu kur var tik stulbas, kretīniskas shēmas izgudrot un pie tam vēl tik vienkārši izplatīt un vienmēr būs kaudze ar nevisai gudriem cilvēkiem kas tās kopēs.


 jaa, bet gandariijums par 1 no 100 atrasta talanta izaugsmi ir.. milziigs. es te, piem., bisku meegjinu cilveekus ievilkt car audio. un kaadu paariiti ik sezonu izdodas saslimdinaat. nu, un tas ir kaifs, kad naakoshajaa gadaa vinsjh aatbrauc uz tusu - ir 2/3 joslu fronts, procis, normaala skatuve, subs lokalizeejas priekshaa.. un ir skaidrs - ok, buus vinjam daudz mashiinu, daudz skanju, sakot no nekaa, un beidzot ar.. bet, latinja ir uzstaadiita, sajeega ir, to vinjam neviens neatnjems..

par neta teemu - shis riiks degradeejas. man domaa, tuvaakaa/bisku talaakaa naakotnee notiks principiaala revoluucija/neta struktuuras mainja. vai taas buus kaadas intereshu kopas ar ekspertiem/biedru maksaam/klientu maksaam, vai kas liidziigs specifiskaam wiki lietaam, vai jebkuru nepokemonisku info veidos razhotaaji.. hvz. bet bezgaliigs daudzums info, no kuras 99.99% ir neveertiiga/nekorekta/maldinosha - dzen strupceljaa. to mees jau izbaudam.

----------


## BLOW

paldies džekiem kas palīdzēja indikātora problēma atrisināta šajā lapā...
http://www.bowdenshobbycircuits.info/pa ... #tl431.gif

visu salodēju un jā tiešām strādā  ::   :: 

Tagad tikai vis jāiecep kastītē un jānoliek garadarbu kaudzē pie pārejiem brīnumdarbiem un tad vel paliks laiks pāri lai uzspēlētu bungas.   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> paldies džekiem kas palīdzēja indikātora problēma atrisināta šajā lapā...
> http://www.bowdenshobbycircuits.info/pa ... #tl431.gif
> 
> visu salodēju un jā tiešām strādā  
> 
> Tagad tikai vis jāiecep kastītē un jānoliek garadarbu kaudzē pie pārejiem brīnumdarbiem un tad vel paliks laiks pāri lai uzspēlētu bungas.


 cilvek, Tu esi PILNIIGS ambaalis. tups kaa nozaagjeets celms lauka viduu. atjautiigs kaa chalis peec butiraata peredoza klipaa 'nihujasebe'.
tas indikators Tev rada kaa PEEDEEJAIS MEESLS. kaut ko zibinoties..
Tev LEDi nevis smuki on/off taisa, bet maina spilgtumu..

nee, provee baletu, zivju apseekloshanu, pingvinu atpakaljcelshanu, da jebko.. tikai ne elektroniku..  :: 

piedodiet, peidodiet, es sev par sodu iebaaziishu burkaanu dibenaa.. vsjo, eju uz Hesburgeru, citaadi jau rokas saaka triiceet, sho sviestu lasot  :: 

p.s. tikai nesaki, ka uztaisiiji to apaksheejo, un vinsjh straadaa [un veel signaalu paneemi AIZ ampa elektorliita]  ::  tas buutu paaraak kruta prieksh Tevis..  ::

----------


## BLOW

> paldies džekiem kas palīdzēja indikātora problēma atrisināta šajā lapā...
> http://www.bowdenshobbycircuits.info/pa ... #tl431.gif
> 
> visu salodēju un jā tiešām strādā  
> 
> Tagad tikai vis jāiecep kastītē un jānoliek garadarbu kaudzē pie pārejiem brīnumdarbiem un tad vel paliks laiks pāri lai uzspēlētu bungas.   
> 
> 
>  cilvek, Tu esi PILNIIGS ambaalis. tups kaa nozaagjeets celms lauka viduu. atjautiigs kaa chalis peec butiraata peredoza klipaa 'nihujasebe'.
> ...


 Nu nez vai ka tā ir kā tu saki jo man indikātoram lampiņas slēdzas on/off nevis maina spilktumu.  ::  ja netici tad uztaisi un redzēsi!

----------


## Vikings

> atjautiigs kaa chalis peec butiraata peredoza klipaa 'nihujasebe'.


 Labāk būtu priecājies, ka cilvēks nav no sērijas "Zapiļi mņe lampočki bļeac! Kaspich bļeac!"

----------


## kaspich

*&^^& [piedodiet] Tu man visu laiku liec kaut ko taisiit?

redzi, Tu jau ATKAL nespeej ielikt sheemu, PRECIIZI - KURU salodeeji. tur ir 3gab. variaacijas ar nelielaam modifikaacijaam..

jaa, peedejais straadaas on/off, bet LJOTI nekorekti. 10k pocha, diodes, 100k balasta R slegums IR NEPAREIZS.
kaarteejaa sheema, kur pat numeraacijas nav..  ::   ::   ::   ::  

taas tak ir shausmas..

----------


## kaspich

> atjautiigs kaa chalis peec butiraata peredoza klipaa 'nihujasebe'.
> 
> 
>  Labāk būtu priecājies, ka cilvēks nav no sērijas "Zapiļi mņe lampočki bļeac! Kaspich bļeac!"


 vot, nepriecaajos. jo cilveeks NEKADI nevar iemaaciities kaartiibu. ja dod linku, tad preciizu info.
ja risinam probleemu, tad preciizu info.

bet vissuudiigakaais - kaut ko salode, bet sajeega nerodas. un nav ne mazaakaas velmes/intereses saprast, kaa tas viss darbojas.. tb, visas shiis 5 lapas un paaris stundas ir ZEMEE nomests laiks un energjija.. jo to suudu noliks chupinjaa un speelees bungas..

----------


## BLOW

Es gan domāju ka jūs lasīt angliski protat es gan izlasīju ka tur tikai vienā vietā ir rakstīts '' led vu meter''  ::   Pārējās shēmas ir pavisam kam citam domātas.  ::

----------


## kaspich

tatad, kas ir nepareizi peedeejaa sheemaa [apaksheejaa, LED meter, linkaa]:

1. mainot pocha staavokli, mainaas ne tikai level. DAUDZ straujaak mainaas 'attack time'. pocha videejaa staavoklii tas ir kaut kaadu videejo veertiibu meeriitaajs, augsheejaa - peak meter;
2. augsheejaa staavoklii var nosvilt pocis, var ierosinaaties amps, var ampam paradiities [un paraadiisies] papildus kroplji
3. jebkura pocha staavoklii [bet iipashi izteikti zem videejaa staavoklja] lielu dalju ampa izejas sprieguma tas level meter 'neredz', tb, 0..1W nespii NEKAS, tad peeksnji saak spiideet viena LEd peec otras

luuk, 3 detaljas, 3 fundamentaalas lazhas..

----------


## kaspich

> Es gan domāju ka jūs lasīt angliski protat es gan izlasīju ka tur tikai vienā vietā ir rakstīts '' led vu meter''   Pārējās shēmas ir pavisam kam citam domātas.


 
man nav probleemu 15 sekunzhu laikaa jebkuru no taam diozhu virteniiteem piesleeKt ampam kaa level meter. piedod, nenolaidos liidz.. plintusam..

----------


## BLOW

> tatad, kas ir nepareizi peedeejaa sheemaa [apaksheejaa, LED meter, linkaa]:
> 
> 1. mainot pocha staavokli, mainaas ne tikai level. DAUDZ straujaak mainaas 'attack time'. pocha videejaa staavoklii tas ir kaut kaadu videejo veertiibu meeriitaajs, augsheejaa - peak meter;
> 2. augsheejaa staavoklii var nosvilt pocis, var ierosinaaties amps, var ampam paradiities [un paraadiisies] papildus kroplji
> 3. jebkura pocha staavoklii [bet iipashi izteikti zem videejaa staavoklja] lielu dalju ampa izejas sprieguma tas level meter 'neredz', tb, 0..1W nespii NEKAS, tad peeksnji saak spiideet viena LEd peec otras
> 
> luuk, 3 detaljas, 3 fundamentaalas lazhas..


 vaijag tik vidējās pretestības salikt ar vel lielāku atšķirību tad vis strādā kā nākas protams viņš neredz pašas mazākas jaudas kautkur 1.5w bet man tas nav vajadzīgs priekš 4 ledu indikātora man galvenais lai tas rāda kad amps tiek sists laukā.  ::

----------


## kaspich

a Tu taa kaa nedzirdi, kad vinju 'sit laukaa'?  :: 
nu, shis indikators to toch neraada  ::

----------


## BLOW

> a Tu taa kaa nedzirdi, kad vinju 'sit laukaa'? 
> nu, shis indikators to toch neraada


 Rāda pietiekoši labi un ieliekot 18k pretestības vietā kādu 20k maiņrezistoru var pat pieregulēt to pie kāda skaļuma viņš sāk rādīt.  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, tad jau ideaali!
tikai, ar 18k regulee pavisam ko citu  ::

----------


## defs

Šitādu esmu uz loģiskās shēmas taisījis,laikam K155ла3-strādā.Arī šajā shēmā noteikti strādā,jo op spegti komporatora rezīmā,man te izskatās.Sorry,negribēju jaukties   ::

----------


## BLOW

> nu, tad jau ideaali!
> tikai, ar 18k regulee pavisam ko citu


 Nezinu man regulejas tas pie kāda skaļuma viņš sāk strādāt.  ::

----------


## BLOW

Defs varbūt tev aizķēries kautkur ir k1003пп4 mikrenes datasheet ? Nevarēju google atrast.  ::

----------


## kaspich

nee, ar 18K reguleejaas, pie kaada level piepildaas visas diodes. uz sakumu ietekme pastarpinaata.

18k neaiztiec, vinjsh dublee pocha funkcijaa.

sakumu  var mainiit ar apaksheejaa [juutiigaakaas diodes] OPampa 1K pretestiibu, kuras otrs gals aiziet uz zemi.
bljac, ka nav numeraacijas.. vnk tupums kaut kaads.. blow, traapiitos Tu man pa kjeerienam - liidz ritam numureetu elementus visaas neta sheemaas  ::

----------


## defs

> Defs varbūt tev aizķēries kautkur ir k1003пп4 mikrenes datasheet ? Nevarēju google atrast.


 Nebūs gan,meklē krievu forumos.

----------


## BLOW

> nee, ar 18K reguleejaas, pie kaada level piepildaas visas diodes. uz sakumu ietekme pastarpinaata.
> 
> 18k neaiztiec, vinjsh dublee pocha funkcijaa.
> 
> sakumu  var mainiit ar apaksheejaa [juutiigaakaas diodes] OPampa 1K pretestiibu, kuras otrs gals aiziet uz zemi.
> bljac, ka nav numeraacijas.. vnk tupums kaut kaads.. blow, traapiitos Tu man pa kjeerienam - liidz ritam numureetu elementus visaas neta sheemaas


 Skaidrs būs tas arī jāizmēģina.
Nu jā tā numerācija gan lieti noder.  ::  Labi ka ir tikai maza indikātora shema, kur nav daudz detaļu tad vel var ko saprast.  ::

----------


## defs

http://www.google.com/images?q=k1003%D0 ... crosoft:lv:{referrer:source%3F}&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7GPEA_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=lv&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=682  te ir shēma vismaz

var nopirkt pie reizes    http://cgi.ebay.ch/K1003PP4-K1003-4-IC- ... 507wt_1135

Lettland-3,99 euro piegāde.

----------


## BLOW

> http://www.google.com/images?q=k1003%D0%BF%D0%BF4&rls=com.microsoft:lv:{referrer:source%3F}&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7GPEA_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=lv&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=682  te ir shēma vismaz
> 
> var nopirkt pie reizes    http://cgi.ebay.ch/K1003PP4-K1003-4-IC- ... 507wt_1135
> 
> Lettland-3,99 euro piegāde.


 Nu paldies tik šitā ir u-7111 indikātora shēma. Būtu labi ja varētu redzēt kas tur tajā mikrenē iekšā ir saslēkts apmēram ka (lm399). Bet paldies šits arī noderēs.  ::

----------


## defs

Tev galvenais izvadu shema ir-tas galvenais,ka zini,kur kas jāvieno.Ko iekšejā shema dos?

----------


## osscar

negribējās fočuku meklēt, tāpēc ar tel. nobildēju vienu shēmu no grāmatas, ceru ka šī nav fail  ::   cik saprotu šis ir draiveris ar logaritmisko dalītāju...

----------


## BLOW

> Tev galvenais izvadu shema ir-tas galvenais,ka zini,kur kas jāvieno.Ko iekšejā shema dos?


 Iekšējā shēma ļauj labāk izprast kā vispār tā mikrene strādā un kapēc tas lampiņas raustās.  ::

----------


## defs

> Tev galvenais izvadu shema ir-tas galvenais,ka zini,kur kas jāvieno.Ko iekšejā shema dos?
> 
> 
>  Iekšējā shēma ļauj labāk izprast kā vispār tā mikrene strādā un kapēc tas lampiņas raustās.


 Ja saproti kā strādā tranzistors,tad nebūs grūti iedomāties kā strādā tā mikrene.Tur daudzāki tādi tranzistori iekšā.Ja gribētu mikreni aizvietot ar tranzistoriem,tad gan vajadzētu shemu   ::

----------


## kaspich

osscar - taads pusfail.
nah r4 - nesaprotu. toties IC izeja pa tiesho laadee 33uf. ljoti rupji.

blow, neglaimo sev. saac ar to, ka saproti, kaa staraadaa opaps, kaa straadaa diode, kondensators.
tajaa mikrenee paari pa 200 tranzistoriem..  ::

----------


## BLOW

> osscar - taads pusfail.
> nah r4 - nesaprotu. toties IC izeja pa tiesho laadee 33uf. ljoti rupji.
> 
> blow, neglaimo sev. saac ar to, ka saproti, kaa staraadaa opaps, kaa straadaa diode, kondensators.
> tajaa mikrenee paari pa 200 tranzistoriem..


 Nu apmēram es zinu kā strādā opamps, un zinu kā strādā diode kondensātors, pretestība, tiristors, stabilitrons, bet nekādi nevaru iebraukt kā pie joda strādā tranzistors,  ::  esmu lasījis vairākas grāmatas, skatījies netā, pat uztaisījis nelielus ampus uz traņiem bet nevaru iebraukt kā viņš strādā.   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Šitas nedod lielāku skaidrību?
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt_4/1.html

----------


## Isegrim

> nekādi nevaru iebraukt kā pie joda strādā tranzistors, esmu lasījis vairākas grāmatas, skatījies netā, pat uztaisījis nelielus ampus uz traņiem bet nevaru iebraukt kā viņš strādā


 Tranzistors? Tas ir ļoti vienkārši! - teica Aisbergs un uzrakstīja par to grāmatu. Te kaut kur bija latviešu tulkojums. Nu kā var "neiebraukt"...

----------


## BLOW

> Šitas nedod lielāku skaidrību?
> http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt_4/1.html


 Paldies nu man daudz maz ir skaidrs jāsāk tik veikt eksperimentus lai riktīgi pielektu.  ::

----------

